# ecco perché / per questo



## brian

Ciao ragazzi,

quando vuoi spiegare _il motivo per cui_ hai fatto una cosa, che cosa dici in francese? Per esempio:

_Lo sapevo che ti saresti arrabbiata, *ecco perché / per questo* non volevo dirtelo!

Je savais que tu te fâcherais, *c'est pour ça/c'est pour cela/c'est pourquoi(?)* je ne voulais pas te le dire!

_C'est correct comme ça? Ou serait-il plus correct avec "c'était"? Y a-t-il des autres possibilités?

Merci !


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble toutes les formulations sont correctes.
Dans ce contexte précis j’ai tendance à utiliser préférentiellement : _c'est (bien) pour cela / c'était (bien) pour ça._
On doit pouvoir dire aussi* : *_c’est (précisément) à cause de cela que_
Le_ c’est pourquoi_ détonne peut être avec le ton familier, il est plus simple à utiliser dans un autre contexte, comme par exemple :
_Je connaissais bien les risques, c’est pourquoi …/ c’est la raison pour laquelle …_

Prudence avec mes avis, attendons les corrections et recommandations des spécialistes.


----------



## brian

Corsicum said:
			
		

> Prudence avec mes avis, attendons les corrections et recommandations des spécialistes.



Okay  entre-temps merci !


----------



## acquamarina81

E voilà pourquoi...?

Cosa ve ne pare?


----------



## Dattelpalme

brian8733 said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> quando vuoi spiegare _il motivo per cui_ hai fatto una cosa, che cosa dici in francese? Per esempio:
> 
> _Lo sapevo che ti saresti arrabbiata, *ecco perché / per questo* non volevo dirtelo!_
> 
> _Je savais que tu te fâcherais, *c'est pour ça/c'est pour cela/c'est pourquoi(?)* je ne voulais pas te le dire!_
> 
> C'est correct comme ça? Ou serait-il plus correct avec "c'était"? Y a-t-il d'autres possibilités?
> 
> Merci !


 
Notre prof de français disait toujours qu'à l'écrit il faut dire "c'est pourquoi".

La phrase susmentionnée, j'oserais même la traduire de la manière suivante: "Je savais que tu te fâcherais, *voilà pourquoi* (ecco perché) je ne voulais pas te le dire."

"C'est pour ceci/cela et c'est pourquoi", je les traduirais par "perciò, è per questo/quello" (même si la signification est [à peu près] la même)

J'espère ne pas me tromper...

Tchao


----------



## Corsicum

Dattelpalme said:


> Notre prof de français disait toujours qu'à l'écrit il faut dire "c'est pourquoi".
> 
> La phrase susmentionnée, j'oserais même la traduire de la manière suivante: "Je savais que tu te fâcherais, *voilà pourquoi* (ecco perché) je ne voulais pas te le dire."
> 
> "C'est pour ceci/cela et c'est pourquoi", je les traduirais par "perciò, è per questo/quello" (même si la signification est [à peu près] la même)
> 
> J'espère ne pas me tromper...
> 
> Tchao


Merci pour ces remarques, tu ne te trompes probablement pas et tu as parfaitement raison surtout pour un contexte général d’expression écrite, il est donc préférable de suivre tes recommandations et celles des professeurs. *(**acquamarina81: *tu as tout à fait raison.) 

Par contre comme je l’ai précisé dans ma réponse « _dans ce contexte *précis*_ », dans le cadre d’une dispute d’un couple par exemple : _Lo sapevo che ti saresti arrabbiata. __« arrabbiata » _sous entend une certaine intimité, une familiarité :
_Je savais que tu serais furieuse, *c’est bien pour cela* que je ne voulais pas te le dire…_
_Je savais que tu serais furieuse, *voila pourquoi* je l’ai fait par l’intermédiaire de mon avocat_
_Je savais que tu serais furieuse, *en conséquence de quoi* je l’ai fait par l’intermédiaire de mon avocat_
_« C’est pourquoi /en conséquence » _donnent le ton pour un changement de registre, pour l’expression orale dans un couple c’est mauvais signe, le torchon brûle. 
_« C’est bien pour cela » _donne le ton pour rester dans le registre familier de l’expression orale.
On peut aussi dire à son épouse selon sa généalogie, ses goûts ou habitudes_ :_
_Madame je savais que *vous* sortiriez de vos gonds, *voila pourquoi* je ne *vous* en ai point parlé._

Mais nous sommes sur un forum pour apprendre, retenons le_ : *voilà pourquoi* / *c'est pourquoi.*_

Une question : « _arrabbiata _» me semble assez fort, nous sommes proches d’en venir aux mains, quel est le niveau au dessus dans la gamme ? 
Quels sont les différents registres en Italien, du familier au formel écrit ? 
______________________________________________________________

Ajout : Pour l’expression administrative écrite j’ai retrouvé de nombreux exemples dont une copie partielle suivante :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
_C’est pourquoi = da questo punto di vista = Occorre quindi_
_Voilà pourquoi = Pertanto = Ciò spiega perché = Da ciò consegue = *Ecco perché*_
_C'est pour cela que la viabilité = A tal fine la loro sicurezza._
_C'est pour cela que le CESE déplore = È per tal motivo che il CESE deplora_
_C'est bien pour cela aussi que le droit communautaire = Conseguentemente, nel diritto comunitario ._
_C’est la raison pour laquelle = *Per questo* motivo._
_C'est pourquoi il est obligatoire = *Ecco perché *è obbligatorio_
_C'est pourquoi le plan = *Ecco perché* il piano_
_Partant, le Tribunal = È per questo che il Tribunale_
_Pour cette seule raison = per questo solo motivo_
_Et c’est pour cette raison que la Cour = È per questo che la Corte_
_Donc = per questo_

_C’est pour ça_ : aucune réponse….il faut donc le proscrire ou le réserver aux scènes de ménage intimes, à l'amour, ne serait-ce que pour ça…..._a l_'_arrabbiata _!
*C'est pour ça*_ ( Edith Piaf)_
_*C'est pour ça que l'amour pleurait dans son coin*_
_http://fr.lyrics-copy.com/edith-piaf/cest-pour-ca.htm_


----------

